# 舒服



## Teutophile

Are both shūfú and shūfu standard pronunciations of 舒服 ("comfortable")? Is one better than the other?


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

I don't consult a dictionary but I pronounce shūfu.


----------



## Wen24

shūfú
I'm from south China.


----------



## Teutophile

Wen24 said:


> shūfú
> I'm from south China.



Interesting! I don't think anybody from north China would ever say shūfú! My friends tell me it sounds weird. Perhaps it is too formal.


----------



## Skatinginbc

台灣的國語辭典也說shu1 fu (輕聲).


----------



## Hocharabisch

If I said shūfú, would I lose marks on the standardized test for putonghua in China?


----------



## Wen24

Hocharabisch said:


> If I said shūfú, would I lose marks on the standardized test for putonghua in China?


 I don't know. I'm a science student. I joined in PSC(putonghua shuiping ceshi) several years ago, I got "二甲".


----------



## cindyfrombeijing

Definitely shūfu. if you pronounce shūfú, I can understand but I can tell you are a foreigner


----------



## Skatinginbc

In fact, most Taiwanese people pronounce shu1 fu2. Does it suggest that they are "foreigners"?


----------



## chandini

I am from Northern China and speak PUTONGHUA all my life. As far as I know, we just say shu1 fu0. The first pronounciation is pretty wierd.


----------



## darren8221

I'm definitely a foreigner ... we pronounce shu1fu2 exclusively in Taiwan!


----------



## Hocharabisch

darren8221 said:


> I'm definitely a foreigner ... we pronounce shu1fu2 exclusively in Taiwan!



You mean NOBODY says shūfu in Taiwan? Are you sure???


----------



## Moon boy

Hocharabisch said:


> You mean NOBODY says shūfu in Taiwan? Are you sure???



I think I have heard some Taiwanese say shūfu. But yes, most Taiwanese, Hong Kongers, and South Chinese will say shūfú.

shūfu is only common in the north, I think.


----------



## SuperXW

Moon boy said:


> I think I have heard some Taiwanese say shūfu. But yes, most Taiwanese, Hong Kongers, and South Chinese will say shūfú.
> 
> shūfu is only common in the north, I think.


As far as I know, most Chinese dictionaries give shūfu, and it is considered the standard for language tests, TV reports, etc of the whole country (both North and South). Southern Chinese would say (or try to say) shūfu at least in those occasions.
Hong Kongers don't have their own standard of Mandarin. Their tendency to say shūfú is consistent with Taiwanese.
So, if you ask a PRC teacher, he/she would probably say "shūfú is only common in Taiwan, or in some regional dialects".


----------



## Skatinginbc

我個人兩種發音都有， 大概隨便交錯用吧。但似乎當「舒服」強調的是「舒」時 (舒暢舒適，e.g., 身體不舒服，身體不適)， 我比較可能會讀shu1 fu(輕聲). 當強調的是「服」時(順 vs. 逆，e.g., 這話聽起來不舒服，很逆耳; 我就是看他不舒服，不順眼)， 我很可能會讀shu1 fu2.


----------

